# Police department disbanded after multiple run-ins with city councilwoman and her drug-dealing son



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Wellston, Missouri no longer has a police department to call their own. The city of 2,300 watched as all 23 of their police officers were forced to turn in their badges earlier this week, after their police department was disbanded, thanks to a city council vote. While the move caught quite a few residents by surprise, those that were plugged into the tensions between the city council and the police department may have seen the writing on the wall.

As LEO Affairs reported earlier this year, tensions between a certain city councilwoman and the police department had been heating up for quite some time. Late in 2013, Wellston police officers raided the home of Terrance Dixon after getting a tip that he was selling crack cocaine and heroin out of the house. Terrance Dixon happens to be the son of city councilwoman Janet Dixon, and according to sources, Councilwoman Dixon did not take kindly to the raid. A short time after the raid, three officers, including the one that captured Dixon on tape confessing to selling drugs out of his house, were fired by the city council.

While the original firings were reversed, when police were called to another incident, this time involving domestic violence, the suspect happened to be Terrence Dixon yet again. The officer was summarily fired, again, after attempting to get to the bottom of the domestic disturbance, most likely due to Councilwoman Dixon's influence.

Despite the growing friction between the police force and the city council, Wellston police continued to do their jobs to the best of their ability, until Monday. That's the day they found that the locks to the department had been changed, and that each of the 23 police officers were forced to hand over their guns and badges, according to Fox 2 News.

In an extremely interesting coincidence, according to KMOV.com, Councilwoman Janet Dixon was arrested on Monday morning under suspicion of possessing a defaced firearm. She was released from jail shortly after 3:00 pm on Monday, and happened to vote to disband the police department just four hours later.

The Wellston City Council voted 5-2 in a closed session to completely disband the police department. Instead, they would bring in officers from the neighboring Vinita Park to police their neighborhood. Officially, according to StlToday.com, the move was meant to cut spending in the cash-strapped city.

"With limited resources, I think it is so important for our cities to at least consider collaborating and sharing more resources," Wellston Mayor Nate Griffin told reporters.

Wellston Police Chief G.T. Walker had a much different take on why the department was disbanded. He claims that it was a direct result of "dirty politics" that the department was disbanded, claiming that Dixon herself led the charge to disband the department after the arrests of her son and herself.
http://www.leoaffairs.com/featured/...h-city-councilwoman-and-her-drug-dealing-son/

This is what they mean by biting off your nose to spite your face. May you reap what you sew, Demorats.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Vinita Park P.D. must be thrilled.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> Vinita Park P.D. must be thrilled.


God bless the Officers who have to respond to this budding Mogadishu. Their recidivists have bankrupted their towns and now they'll dig into the pockets of surrounding towns with alleged brutality settlements. They would be wise to update ABC to EBC (Errybody Before Cruiser).


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Councilwoman Dixon.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope Vinita Park PD arrest the Dixon kid again, then what would the councilwoman do?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

This is what happens when you let the inmates run the asylum. Anyone decent in that town needs to leave.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> View attachment 3929
> Councilwoman Dixon.


That's a woman?

I hope the decent people of that town get out to vote and get themselves a new city council.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> I hope the decent people of that town get out to vote and get themselves a new city council.


If you look at the racial makeup of the city, I'm thinking not.


----------



## thatsright (Sep 21, 2010)

Talk about job security!

I guess we've come full circle. I remember taking a course in grad school where we were discussing the history of policing in America; mainly around the early 1900's. Police Officer's were merely politically appointed peons. If they didn't carry out the current politician's agenda, they were fired and even killed  . Once another politician got into office, which they fought tooth and nail to prevent, all the previous officers were fired and new cronies/peons were hired. This is a huge reason for the early success of the Mafia/s.

On another note, it'd be crazy if the Vintage Park PD decided, "Hey, with the uptick in responsibilities, I think we need about 23 "New" officers to cover our new patrol area! I wonder where we could find 23 officers who would know the layout of the land?! Hmmmmmm!"


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Can we get the party affiliations of the City Council...


----------

